# 4-H market weather show clothes question - help!



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

My 13 year old daughter is showing market wethers at the county fair for the second year. Our "official" 4-H polo is an ugly gray, and all the other kids from other clubs will be in Western button front shirts. She asked her 4-H club leader if she could wear a dressier shirt instead of the polo to show in, and wear the polo the rest of the time at the fair. Her leader said that was okay but she wants her to wear something that identifies her club membership. She suggested a show card pinned to the back or an armband, but when she's the only one in the ring with those that sounds kind of dopey. Does anyone have a suggestion of a (non-tacky) way she could show her club membership and still wear what she wants? I thought of getting a pin-type button made or something but I thought that might look too casual. Please help, we have 3 weeks to the fair and I need to figure something out soon!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do the others show their club in some way on their shirts?


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

No, the kids from the other clubs won't be wearing anything showing their club affiliation, just "civilian" show clothes.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Then why does it matter for your daughter?


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

Because our club leader wants the kids from our club to be identified. I have no idea what the other clubs' policies are but clearly they do not feel that their club kids need to show their affiliation, since they just wear plain show clothes. This is the first year we are doing a combined show with another county and I think our leader just wants it to be clear to everyone which county our club is representing.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You could always have the shirt embroidered.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd look into having it embroidered like Karen mentioned. I think that would probably look really nice! I also like that the club leader prefers for the kids to represent their counties.

My kids wear a dark green polo with our county/club name on it, and even though the other kids tend to wear the western or 'pretty' polo's, my kids have had compliments for how they've dressed & having club shirts.
It's a big deal to us though, because my kids are the only ones in our county that show goats! <the other family just does 1 show to qualify wethers for the sale>.

Maybe suggest to the club leader a different color t-shirt? Something not so dull?


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

I liked the idea of having her shirt embroidered, but it's a patterned shirt with a Western yoke and the embroidery wouldn't show up. Instead I just ordered a patch with the club logo embroidered on it and we'll make an armband. What we go through for our kids!

Isn't it funny how different places like different things? All our club kids wore the club polos last year and a visiting club wore Western-type clothes. After the fair our 4-H Ag Board was grumbling about how much nicer the other visiting kids looked! Can't please everyone I guess.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Again, I think it just depends on personal preference. I really do like my kids livestock club shirts, they wore them in 2013, then last year wore western type of shirts, this year back to the polos.




























I like the green polo because it's 4-H color, but also it's dark, but not too dark/too hot. I don't think I'd like it if it were a lighter color - easier to stain especially with showing livestock.

You will have to share a pic of your daughter with the armband


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

I really like the green polos too, but unfortunately the other livestock club in our county already had the green ones. We had to pick a different color, and since white is too hard to keep clean, the leaders picked gray. It's not bad on the boys, but the girls would like something a little less drab!

Once we get the armbands together I'll try to remember to post a pic.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

At least you can have some variety. For ADGA dairy goats it's all whites and you're not supposed to have any logos other than a small 4-H insignia.


----------



## kimbuffet (Apr 18, 2013)

Our fair requires all showman wear a white tshirt with a small 4H symbol. The only exception is that you can wear a special club shirt for milestone anniversaries of your club...25 or 50 years but only that year.


----------

